# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > مبتدی: جدول ضرب در پایتون

## *amirreza*

سلام
من نیاز به کمک خیلی خیلی خیلی فوری دارم
میشه برام برنامه ای در پایتون 3.3 بنویسید که x و y را بگیرد و جدول ضرب xدرy را چاپ کند
مثلا اگر کاربر x رو 3 و y رو 2 وارد کرد چاپ کند
3     2     1
6     4     2
فقط یه چیزی.جدول ضربش نباید زیر هم باشه
یعنی
1
2
3
2
4
6
یا حتی
1
2
2
4
3
6  
ممنون اگه سریع جوابمو بدید

----------


## SalarMoghaddam

x = input("enter x: " )
y = input("enter y: " )
try:
	x = int(x)
	y = int(y)
	for i in range(1, x + 1):
		print(i, end=' ')
	print()
	for i in range( 1, x + 1):
		print( i * y, end = ' ' )
	print()
except ValueError as err:
	print(err)

----------


## Hossein_1995

این کد درست کار نمیکنه

----------


## Hossein_1995

x=1y=1
while x<=10:
    y=1
    while y<=10:
        print(x*y,' ')
        y+=1
    x+=1
    print()
else:
    print("End")



این کد جدول ضربه حالا چیکار کنیم پشت سر هم نمایش نده و درست مثل جدول نمایش بده

----------


## علیرضا.ا

x,y = eval(input("enter X,Y: "))
for i in range(1,x+1):
    for j in range(1,y+1):
        print(format(i*j,'3d'),end='')
    print()

----------

